# Is the Bambino too big?



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm selling a yellow Mako and I want to get a dress watch instead (enough divers). I like the look of the new Bambino in blue, but am concerned that it might be a bit big at 40.5mm for my 6 1/2" wrist. My ray looks good, but somehow the bezel seems to reduce the size, whereas the Bambino is "all face" so to speak. 
I have never seen a Bambino for real, so I can't judge for my self, so is this a bit too big for a retro styled watch? I love the domed crystal on the Bambino and I would want that on any alternatives you might suggest.
By the way, there seems to me that a dark rich red would be another nice colour option for this type of watch, but there are few about. This a nice one though it might be a bit too expensive for me right now.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a smaller wrist and I wear everything from the Bambino up to larger Androids.
I have a real nice Vintage that is considered a dress watch and Orient has a ton of choices.

But, to answer the question, I would find the Bambino to be more mid sized than anything else.

Here is the Vintage that I bought recently:


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

At 40.5mm , by today stanard it a pretty good size.
Go to a Orient reseller and try it before you buy it.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

There are no retailers in my area that stock Orients, I think they are all overseas.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a 6.5 inch wrist (maybe a tad smaller).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-244.html#post8415743
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-326.html#post16208402
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-324.html#post16074186

I think the bambino wears fine on my small wrist, but the Orient Star Classic is very similar and has a smaller dial. (it's also more expensive and much better quality). Unfortunately, I don't have a wrist shot of the OS Classic.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a wrist slightly larger and I would think 40.5mm is too big. It's not necessary the case size but the dial size. A dress watch is mostly dial so it would seem larger than, let's say, a dive watch of same case size.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the watch, but honestly, yes, I do feel like it is a bit too big for the style, and it definitely "wears" larger than its size.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I have ordered one now (3rd gen in blue) because I can't resist the style, but I think I might regret it. 
I have started another thread about Bambinos on stainless bracelets, as I don't really like leather straps, and looking at this one referenced above 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-244.html#post8415743
it seems to look slightly smaller on the stainless.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

The reason many say the Bambinos wear too big is that they have a vintage style dial and hand design, originally intended for 34mm watches, inflated to a 40.5 mm watch size. This leaves a lot of empty space in the center of the dial, and the hands looking like they're trying to reach out too far to the edge of the dial.
The first and third generation Bambinos suffer the most from this:



















The second generation overcome the problem somewhat due to the pronounced minute chapter ring that pushes the hour indicies toward the center of the dial, so it doesn't look so empty:










Notice that with the two black dialed versions, the second gen version looks smaller than the first gen, even though they have the same case size:










By the way, if your interested in a dark red Orient, less expensive than the Orient Star, look for a red Chicane; they can be found for under $100:


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't recommend strongly enough to also take a look at the Symphony. I know I am strongly in the minority, but having had them both, I prefer the Symphony. Again, I really like the Bambino too, everyone loves the domed crystal, but to me, the Symphony wears better.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Excellent points, I think you are spot-on. I couldn't really put a finger on why, but my white Symphony wears perfectly on the wrist, while my white Bambino looked like a wall clock.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

cabfrank said:


> Excellent points, I think you are spot-on. I couldn't really put a finger on why, but my white Symphony wears perfectly on the wrist, while my white Bambino looked like a wall clock.


I think the domed crystal on the domed dial of the Bambino has a magnifying effect as well.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Probably. I was really surprised at how large it wore. It was the 1st gen. I think you are right that the 2nd gen looks smaller, but, while I still like it, it is my least favorite of the three versions. I suppose I will try the 3rd gen next, but I'm still working at talking myself into those stubby hands.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

I always felt the symphony wore larger than the bambino. Nevertheless, it's a great watch that doesn't get as much hype as the bambino.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-133.html#post7213432


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Well that's just weird.;-)


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm kidding of course, since they are virtually the same size, and it has to be just perception.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If it's any comfort my Bambis look just fine on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## pogiguy (Dec 31, 2010)

On my pal's ~6.75" wrist, his bambino looks fantastic from my view. Unfortunately, on my own 6.5" wrist I found it a bit dinner plate and a little off, to my disappointment.

Instead I ended up with the Orient Star Classic. I think it's quoted to be ~39mm, but curiously I find it to wear even smaller than that.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks pogiguy, it seems that a 1/2" difference in wrist size makes a lot of difference. But still, I have ordered one now and it should arrive tomorrow. I am going to put a stainless bracelet on it as I fancy that somehow it looks smaller with one. Or grow fat wrists!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Well it arrived today and it looks just fine on my wrist. The strap will have to go however!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Leather strap replaced with a 22mm expandable which was a massive £6.50. I filed the end llinks down to fit the 21mm! and am very pleased for now.


----------

